# Polydactyly / Extra Toes



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

Hey guys I know I haven't been around much lately but I thought I'd keep you updated. 
I checked the nestbox today, 4 healthy chicks nearly fledged - started banding them (open bands) and what do you know, 2 of the chicks (both the pieds) have 5 toes on each foot! :O



















Cool hey? I'm definitely keeping these guys.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow never seen that before.interesting indeed.can't wait to hear the responses on this.thanks for sharing.and congratulations on your new fledglings.Blessings always.I learned something new again today lol.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoa--that's pretty cool, Caro! You'll have to keep us posted on the babies' progress  

I suppose that's one more toe to clean


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Well that's intersting. More nails to clip! I've seen the condition in cats before.


----------

